# prices in your area up or down?



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

hey, guys just wanting to know what your all running into this year? i've heard a lot of guys complaining about lo- ballers so far. hasn't been that way in my area,i've been getting lots of calls from easily obtainable comm. accounts looking for better prices,cause this year the quotes from local contracters are threw the roof from last year!!i have a 4 truck crew +1 sub and my plate is over full already! if only i had 4 more!!!(wishful thinking) let me know what's goin on elsewhere? pete, wayne county, ohio (wanna be snowbelt!!)


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

too bad your not closer to me I would help out. NE OH close to bedford and i271


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

T-Trim said:


> too bad your not closer to me I would help out. NE OH close to bedford and i271


i wish you were closer too. there's money to be made! if i get enough interest for next year, i'll get some big comm. accounts around cleveland if i can get some guys to sub!!? i have plenty of contacts on the west side. talk to ya later, pete


----------

